# Helius AM Aufbauthread der Xte (und letzte?)



## SirBsod (3. April 2014)

Wenn ich zuviel schwafel,bitte sagen,dann halte ich nachfolgende Posts kurz und knackig.

Erst mal eine kleine Vorstellung,ich bin ja relativ neu noch hier im Forum...
Ich komme aus dem nordöstlichen Bayern,bin 25 Jahre jung und fahre jetzt seit knapp 1 Jahr MTB.
Zum Biken bin ich wie die Jungfrau zum Kind gekommen.. Radfahren war anfangs für mich nur eine Methode um von A nach B zu kommen ohne Parkplatzsorgen zu haben. Nachdem ich mich beim täglichen Weg zur Arbeit erst mal zwei Jahre mit einem Baumarkt-MTB rumgeärgert habe,anschliessend von einem alten Klassenkameraden dessen abgelegtes Merida Trekkingrad bekommen hatte,dieses nach einem halben Jahr aber dank defektem und unlösbar festgerostetem Tretlager auch in die ewigen Jagdgründe einging.. bot er mir ein Transalp Ambition Team 5.0 an.Er war das Rad selbst eine Saison gefahren und wollte sich nun ein Fully aufbauen. Erstmal damals bei dem Preis geschluckt (750€ fürn Fahrrad?? ) aber irgendwie lies ich mich überzeugen("So ne Federgabel wirds verdammte Altstadtpflaster schon angenehmer machen.."),und habs nicht bereut.
Dann kam der Vorschlag doch mal mit ihm und einem gemeinsamen Freund biken zu gehen.. da gings erst mal klassisch ne milde Tour (vll. 250HM?) über Waldautobahnen was aber trotzdem spaßig war und genug war mich anzufixen.
Ging dann weiter mit längeren und schwierigeren Touren jeweils an den Wochenenden weiter und nachdem ich auf einigen Touren auch mal das Cube Stereo das einer der beiden fährt pedalieren durfte.. Stand der Entschluss fest: Fully!All Mountain!

Nach einiger Recherche im Netz,Preisvergleichen usw. bin ich dann auf Nicolais Helius AM gekommen.
-All Mountain mit Hang in Richtung Enduro,falls ich irgendwann mal "mehr" will aufrüstbar
-kein Carbon-Rahmen,obwohl bisher komischerweise nie gestürzt bin rechne ich damit dass das mal passiert (ich sehe mich noch als ziemlichen Anfänger) und da würds mich maßlos ärgern wenn der Lenker das Oberrohr einschlägt..
-und zumindest den Ruf nach den Nicolai hat,sehe ich hier die Chance für mein Geld ein durchdachtes und vorallem qualitätvolles Produkt als Gegenleistung zu bekommen.

Dann bei Nicolai im Lagerabverkauf ein Helius AM gesichtet,Johannes angefragt was das kosten würde und erst mal überlegt..  Johannes meinte dass ich mich wohl schnell entscheiden sollte,möglicherweise ist das das letzte Helius AM das sie verkaufen,hergestellt wirds ja nicht mehr.
Nachdem ichs mir dann bissl durchgerechnet hab,kurzentschlossen entschieden den Rahmen zu holen.
Johannes eine Email geschickt.. keine Antwort bekommen.Panik bekommen,ist der Rahmen schon weg? Nach 4 Tagen bei Nicolai angerufen,Franzi teilte mir mit das Johannes im Urlaub ist,ich aber auch bei ihr bestellen kann und der Rahmen noch da ist.. Gott sei Dank!

Ziel ist es das Rad so aufzubauen dass ich wie bisher die meisten Anstiege pedalierend hoch schaffe.
Daher Augenmerk aufs Gewicht,Gabel travelbar,Dämpfer sperrbar,Reverb Stealth.

Grad eben kam die Mail von DHL dass der Rahmen morgen zwischen 11 und 14 Uhr geliefert wird.
Morgen dann mehr ;-)


----------



## Mythilos (4. April 2014)

Deine Gedankengänge kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Das AM geht überall entspannt hoch, keine Sorge.. eine 36 er Kassette vorausgesetzt... zumindest bei meiner Fitneß...

Und das ohne Absenkung, die kannste Dir schenken und auf Stahlfeder setzen. Das einzige was ich bemängeln könnte downpull. Ich finde die Daumenkräfte beim Schalten höher als bei Topfpflanze... Ähhh.. Toppull.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (5. April 2014)

So.. ich bin doof,hab die DSLR zwar hier.. aber die Speicherkarten in nem Auto liegen das 120km entfernt in ner Garage steht.. :-(
Daher erst mal nur Handyfotos.


Helius AM 2013,Größe S,keinerlei Montagespuren also wohl stornierter Rahmen,Titan Elox,Extra-Love Orange Elox,Druckstrebe Schwarz Elox.

Jetzt gehts erst mal ans Teile besorgen.. Ein Teil hab ich schon mal geordert,ne XO-3x10-Gripshift.Ich komme mit Triggern ganz gut zurecht,und die meisten Biker mit denen ich so geredet hab finden die Gripshift hat "Zuviel von Baumarktrad".Ich möcht sie einfach mal ausprobieren,wenn die angeblichen Probleme mit versehentlichem Schalten im holprigen Downhill,zusehr Finger von der Bremse nehmen oder sonstiges sich bewahrheiten kann ich sie ja immernoch weghauen.Mal schauen wie das dann mit den Schaltkräften für den Umwerfer ist wies Mythilos anspricht..
Als Kurbel will ich,da wie schon im anderen Thread erwähnt,auf meinen Wegen in die verschiedenen Reviere teils 15km durch die Stadt oder mehrere Kilometer Landstraße liegen eine 3x10er Kurbel verbauen.
Was ich anfangs nicht realisiert habe,erst bei der Zusendung der Rechnung gemerkt habea is ja noch ein X9 Nicolai-Directmount Umwerfer dabei!Find die Art wie der montiert ist sehr genial.. aber das ist ein 2x10.
Erste Frage von vielen die wohl noch folgen werden: Gibts das Teil auch in 3x10?Auf der Nicolai-Site steht ja nur dass es den als X9 und XO gibt.

@Bevor Fragen kommen: Das Cube Stereo im Hintergrund hat sich meine Freundin heute gekauft,die ich auch mit Biken angefixt hab.Die hat aber für fast den gleichen Preis den ich für den Rahmen gezahlt hab ein beinahe komplettes Bike bekommen ;-)


----------



## ssiemund (5. April 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> .. aber das ist ein 2x10.


Gratuliere, schönes Exemplar  aber was ich nicht versteh, was spricht gegen 2x10. Komisch das sich die Mär der größeren Bandbreite von 3x10 immer noch hartnäckig hält.  Ich fahre seit nun gut einem Jahr mit 1x10 und das geht hervorragend. Nur mal so als Anmerkung 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## kephren23 (5. April 2014)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen 2x10  22-36 / 11-36 ist wirklich klasse.


----------



## SirBsod (5. April 2014)

Naja,ich bin 3x10 einfach gewohnt,und hab jetzt eben schon 3x10 Shifter und eine 3-Fach Kurbel. Wenn ichs mal umbauen sollte denk ich probier ich das mal aus..aber jetzt erstmal möcht ich die gekauften Teile nicht wieder in die Ecke pfeffern.


----------



## bastea82 (5. April 2014)

Auf jeden Fall schickes AM!
Vor der Entscheidung 2x10 oder 3x10 stand ich auch, entschieden habe ich mich letztendlich für 3x10 weil ich die Kurbel seehr günstig bekommen habe.
Meine Überlegungen für 2x10 waren mit 11-36, ggf 11-40 mit Leonardo Racing und 28/38 vorne.
Ich bin aber bei 3x10 häufig auf dem mittleren Blatt unterwegs, bei 2x10 hätte ich beim Wechsel vorne immer auch komplett hinten schalten müssen, so zumindest die Theorie. Das erschien mir auf Dauer nervig zu werden.
Vllt. wechsele ich mal irgendwann wenn ich mal genua € über habe 

Bas


----------



## muddiver (5. April 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Naja,ich bin 3x10 einfach gewohnt,und hab jetzt eben schon 3x10 Shifter und eine 3-Fach Kurbel. Wenn ichs mal umbauen sollte denk ich probier ich das mal aus..aber jetzt erstmal möcht ich die gekauften Teile nicht wieder in die Ecke pfeffern.



Korrigier mich, wenn ich mich irre, aber das einzige was du neu brauchen würdest, wären wahrscheinlich die Kettenblätter in der ensprechenden Abstufung.


----------



## Seneca02 (5. April 2014)

Wahrscheinlich sogar nur ein etwas größeres mittleres KB mit 36 Zähnen....


----------



## SirBsod (5. April 2014)

Komme grad vom Biken mit dem einen Kumpel von mir..habs heut ausprobiert mein Hardtail mal nur mit Blatt 1 und 2 zu fahren.. im Gelände kein Problem und sowieso die Einstellung die ich normalerweise fahre.. aber die 5 km Landstraße von ihm in den Wald.. ohne das dritte Blatt wär ich ihm nicht nachgekommen. (Der Bub hat halt auch nen Trainingsvorsprung von mehreren Jahren Radfahren in allen Variationen ;-) )
Und den 3x10 Shifter.. der lässt sich m.W.n. nicht auf 2x10 umstellen.


----------



## guru39 (5. April 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Und den 3x10 Shifter.. der lässt sich m.W.n. nicht auf 2x10 umstellen.



Du kannst aber den Umwerfer mit den Begrenzungsschrauben sperren.....also...Zero Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (5. April 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Komme grad vom Biken mit dem einen Kumpel von mir..habs heut ausprobiert mein Hardtail mal nur mit Blatt 1 und 2 zu fahren.. im Gelände kein Problem und sowieso die Einstellung die ich normalerweise fahre.. aber die 5 km Landstraße von ihm in den Wald.. ohne das dritte Blatt wär ich ihm nicht nachgekommen. (Der Bub hat halt auch nen Trainingsvorsprung von mehreren Jahren Radfahren in allen Variationen ;-) )
> Und den 3x10 Shifter.. der lässt sich m.W.n. nicht auf 2x10 umstellen.


es würde mich trotzdem wundern, wenn du mit nem Helius AM Hardtail-Tempo auf Dauer halten kannst


----------



## SirBsod (5. April 2014)

Naja..er fährt ja auch ein Fully (mit 3x10 ) kein HT.. Die letzten 2 km Landstraße bevors in den Wald ging heute Nachmittag bergab einfach mal so mit 52kmh lt. Tacho.Irgendwo so bei 30-35 kmh war der Punkt erreicht wo ich einfach nicht schneller treten konnte.
Und bevor er mich dann völlig abgehängt hat hab ich aufs 3.Blatt geschaltet.
Alles andere ist einfach Konditions und Kraft-Rückstand den ich im Vergleich zu ihm hab.. an dem Arbeite ich seit das Wetter milder ist ;-)


----------



## kephren23 (5. April 2014)

Is doch kein Wettkampf auf der Landstraße.


----------



## SirBsod (5. April 2014)

In gewissen Männerfreundschaften wird aus jeden "Schei*endreck" ein Wettbewerb gemacht ;-)
Naja ist ja egal,ich schau jetzt einfach mal wie das mit dem Umwerfer hinhauen könnte,ob ich 2x10 fahre..Entscheide ich noch.
Nächste Frage die sich als nächster Bauschritt stellt: Dämpfer
Der CCDB-Dämpfer fällt für mich flach,mir zu teuer,und würde mich ehrlich gesagt mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten überfordern.
Nicolai empfielt ja fürs AM den hauseigen getunten RS Monarch.
Lohnt sich das sehr den bei Nicolai zu holen,oder dürfte ich als Anfänger mit einem vom "freien Markt" erstmal genau so glücklich werden?
Gewicht abfahrtbereit liegt bei mir bei 68kg.


----------



## kephren23 (6. April 2014)

X-Fusion Vector Air


----------



## reflux (6. April 2014)

X-Fusion Vector coil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (6. April 2014)

Okay? 
Also wenn ich mir diesen Thread anschaue:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/x-fusion-vector-hlr-air-und-coil-review-und-austausch-thread.593204/
Denke ich sind beide nicht so sehr unterschiedlich.
Reset-Racing gibt die mit ner Länge von 215mm an,Techsheet von N sagt 216mm Einbaulänge..der eine Millimeter ist egal denk ich.. oder?


----------



## muddiver (6. April 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Okay?
> ..der eine Millimeter ist egal denk ich.. oder?



Aber sowas von...


----------



## SirBsod (7. April 2014)

Okay gut.
Hab die Teile die das Budget den Monat noch hergibt bestellt,nächstes Wochenende werden die erst mal verbaut und dann ist auch meine Kamera einsatzbereit..


----------



## SirBsod (14. April 2014)

Weiter gehts:
Hab dieses Wochenende mal das Tretlager und die Kurbel verbaut.Budget für Fahrradteile hat den Monat nur noch einen Umwerfer hergegeben,werd doch erstmal 3x10 fahren,wenn mal Kettenblätter austauschfällig sind überleg ichs mir ob ich dann auf 2x10 umrüste.
Nächsten Monat kommt dann der Dämpfer,werd mir diesen X-Fusion holen.. und bzgl. einer Gabel hab ich auch noch einiges an Fragen..aber eins nach dem anderen ;-)


----------



## der-gute (14. April 2014)

ein Bash kostet nicht die Welt...


----------



## SirBsod (15. April 2014)

Naja, jetzt hab ich aber noch das dritte Kettenblatt das will ich dann auch fahren..
Den Direkt-Mount-Umwerfer von N hab ich aber ja nicht weggeschmissen.. kommt Zeit kommt Rad mit 2x10 ;-)
Bezüglich Gabel bin ich jetzt am überlegen, tendiere zur einer RS Revelation. Die erscheint mir vernünftig. Geht die am Helius AM in Ordnung ?Alternativvorschläge? (möglichst eine RS-Gabel wegen den Service-Möglichkeiten..)
Steuersatz hätte ich dann irgendwas passendes von Reset oder Acros genommen...


----------



## trailterror (15. April 2014)

Acros und reset sind gut.

Was hat die revelation für ne EBL?
Pike oder Lyric würd ich vorschlagen


----------



## SirBsod (15. April 2014)

Für die Aktuelle hab ich kein Maß auf der RS-Website gefunden. Google verweist hier aufs Forum,529 mm hat die von 2010.Also unterhalb der 555mm die das Techsheet erlaubt.Denke nicht das die aktuelle höher bauen wird.
Die Pike würd mir auch gefallen weil die absenkbar ist.. die Lyrik ist laut Techsheets bissl arg schwer,mindestens 2,1kg..nachdem die in der Version mit Absenkung auch nur maximal 160mm hat würd ich da eher die Pike bevorzugen.
Was spricht für dich gegen die Revelation?


----------



## dr.juggles (15. April 2014)

revelation ist unterdimensioniert im helius am


----------



## Ritzie (15. April 2014)

Gegen die Revelation spricht vor allem, das sie die Geometrie des Helium AM versaut. 
Das Helium AM solltest du idealer Weise mit einer Gabel mit 545-555mm Einbaulänge fahren. Eine 150er Revelation baut mit ihren 529mm zu tief. Dadurch wird der Lenkwinkel für ein vernünftiges Enduro zu steil. Bei guter, vorausschauender Fahrweise kann man sich am tiefen Tretlager erfreuen. Für den durchschnittlichen Fahrer wird es aber zu tief sein. 
Die 160mm Pike passt wunderbar zum Helium AM, funktioniert tadellos und ist sehr leicht. Daher ist sie meine klare Empfehlung für deinen Rahmen. 

Gute Nacht,
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (16. April 2014)

Okay,das klingt überzeugend und kommt aus "amtlicher" Quelle. Danke,dann wird's eine Pike!


----------



## SirBsod (3. Mai 2014)

So,hier gehts mal weiter,ich hab einiges an Teilen bestellt.
Verbaut wird jetzt ein Acros Steuersatz mit 22mm Einpresstiefe,passend zum Rahmen in Orange.
Dazu gibts die Pike,jetzt doch in der SoloAir Version.
Hatte einen Testbericht gelesen der der Dual-Position-Variante ein deutlich schlechteres Ansprechverhalter attestiert und die gibts nur in Weiß.. Meiner Meinung nach zum Titan-Orangen Rahmen nicht passend.
Als Lenker hätte ich an den Syntace Vector gedacht,ob Carbon oder Alu muss dann der Geldbeutel spontan entscheiden.
Schaltwerk wird ein Sram X0 Type 2 Long Cage.
Teile dürften alle im Laufe der kommenden Woche eintrudeln.

Wo ich mich bisher nicht entscheiden konnte ist der Laufradsatz.
Vorraussetzung sind:
 2.4er Reifen möglich
12x135 hinten,15mm Steckachse vorn.
Möglichst leicht,aber ausreichend stabil,und kein Carbon.
Centerlock wäre nice to have,aber kein muss.

Die einen im Freundeskreis schwören auf Hope-Naben,dazu hab ich das hier gefunden :
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ubes-ZTR-Flow-EX-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz.html

In Tests haben die Laufräder von Syntace gut abgeschnitten..
z.B W30..aber mir eig. zu teuer.
Und im örtlichen Bikeshop wären grad Eadton Heaven im Angebot,die laut Tests auch gut sein sollen..
Was habt ihr da für Vorschläge oder Erfahrungsberichte??


----------



## 0815p (3. Mai 2014)

die ztr flow mit hope naben habe ich im einsatz, und bin mehr als zufrieden damit (ca 3jahre)


----------



## hoodride (3. Mai 2014)

Ich hab gerade einen Satz für mein Argon beim Runterfahrer bestellt.
Top Beratung und Service, blitzschnelle Lieferung!


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/377876-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-flow-ex-arch-ex-crest-26-650b-29er


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2014)

Die flow ist super, die pro evo 2 auch.

Weitere gute felgen: alex rims supra D, spank spike race 28 Evo, subrosa... 

Acros naben sind auch wunderbar....


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2014)

Hope! Preis-leistung is top!


----------



## SirBsod (3. Mai 2014)

Okay,das ist ziemlich eindeutig.Dann werden es Hope mit ZTR Flow..
Ich geh dann mal in den Keller,schrauben ;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Mai 2014)

Schick den blöden Acros zurück und hole dir einen Reset Steuersatz!


----------



## SirBsod (3. Mai 2014)

Wieso?
Hab in meinem Transalp von Werk aus auch ein Acros der bisher anstandslos tut was er soll..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Mai 2014)

Bestell einfach beide Steuersätze und sehe selbst. 
Nicolai und Reset gehören zusammen !


----------



## codit (3. Mai 2014)

Also Marco bitte! Reset ist sicher sehr gut. Aber auch Acros hält und hält und hält!


----------



## SirBsod (3. Mai 2014)

Naja,den Acros hab ich schon hier liegen.. werd den verbauen.. falls er wider Erwarten wirklich vorzeitig die Grätsche machen sollte.. probier ich Reset aus ;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Mai 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Also Marco bitte! Reset ist sicher sehr gut. Aber auch Acros hält und hält und hält!



3 Ausfahrten!


----------



## codit (4. Mai 2014)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> 3 Ausfahrten!


o.k., das ist schlecht gelaufen. Pech kann man aber leider mit jedem Produkt mal haben. Ich biete:

- Acros AH06 am Argon: 10 Jahre, ca. 1 Mio Höhenmeter, All-Wetter (die letzten 5 Jahre Winterbike),
									keine Probleme (Elox ist halt beinahe komplett abgeschabt), hat bisher 2 Gabeln
									überlebt
- Acros AH07 am Helius AC: 5 Jahre ca. 0.6 Mio Höhenmeter, keine Probleme, Top-Zustand
- Acros AH07 am Helius RC von der Frau: 4 Jahre ca. 0.4 Mio Höhenmeter, keine Probleme, Top-Zustand.

Reset ist haptisch schöner (fühlt sich gut an), aber Acros halte ich von Preis/Leistung her für unschlagbar.


----------



## SirBsod (4. Mai 2014)

Inzwischen hab ich den Acros eingepresst,Fotos folgen heute Abend.
Andere Frage: Was wiegen denn eure Helius AM?
Ich hab jetzt mal sehr grob überschlagen,dürfte alles in allem auf etwa 13,2 Kg kommen,meiner Meinung nach ein akzeptabler Wert,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. Mai 2014)

meins wiegt 15kg


----------



## SirBsod (4. Mai 2014)

Wow.. okay?Naja gut,mal nochmal schauen was es dann wirklich wiegt sobalds komplett ist,bisher ist das nur das was ich nach Angaben ausm Netz hochgerechnet habe..


----------



## SirBsod (5. Mai 2014)

Gestern und heut gings dann weiter..
Bisheriger Stand:



 
Ich hab mir ein Einpresswerkzeug von Acros besorgt,im Netz für 120€ gesehen,Preise verglichen und dann zugeschlagen...Ist sein Geld wirklich wert,sehr sauber verarbeitet und vielseitig verwendbar.




Etwas Titanfett drauf und rein damit.



Die andere Seite auch noch,und so sahs dann fertig aus.
Dafür ,dass ich das ,dass erste mal mach,hats sehr gut geklappt.




Samstag kam dann nochmal Post,und dieses Teil hat sich dann am Hinterbau verirrt ;-)


----------



## dancing Queen (6. Mai 2014)

Cooles Projekt! Geiler Rahmen! Der Steuersatz -unterer Teil- sieht aber extrem verboten aus. Stilbruch!


----------



## der-gute (6. Mai 2014)

er wollte es ja nicht wahr haben...da gehört ne kantige Reset-Schale rein.


----------



## SirBsod (6. Mai 2014)

Naja, die Rufe nach einem Reset-Steuersatz kamen erst ,als der Acros schon bei mir lag.. hübscher wärs natürlich wenn der bündig mit der Gabel abschließen würde, aber mal abwarten wie das ganze mit eingebauter Gabel aussieht... ( die bei Bike-Components noch auf sich warten lässt... )


----------



## dancing Queen (6. Mai 2014)

Naja..., wenn alles nix hilft kannst Du ja spachteln.


----------



## SirBsod (6. Mai 2014)

Spachteln?Neee... wenn dann schon verzinnen!


----------



## SirBsod (9. Mai 2014)

So.. ein bisschen gehts weiter.. unter der Woche ist der Lenker,Syntace Vector Carbon 680mm und der Vorbau,Syntace 75mm angekommen..
Hab zwar inzwischen ein bisschen weiter dran rumgespielt,die Gabel lässt aber noch auf sich warten,die wird wohl nächste Woche eintreffen.
Wär aber vielleicht jemand so freundlich und würde mal ein Foto einstellen wie er den Schaltzug vom Schaltwerk am Tretlager vorbeigeführt hat?Bin mir da etwas unsicher weil mir das was ich jetzt mal so mal lose hingesteckt hab sehr nach an den Kettenblättern vorbei geht..


----------



## dancing Queen (9. Mai 2014)

Lenker und Vorbau waren ne sehr gute Wahl -ja, ich bin überzeugter Syntace-Fanboy und weiss auch warum. Die haben nen richtig richtig guten Service!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dancing Queen (9. Mai 2014)

Foto vom Schaltzug wäre gut.


----------



## SirBsod (10. Mai 2014)

Bin grad unterwegs,ich schau dass ich das Bild morgen Abend oder Sonntag hochlade.
Bezüglich Syntace.. bin eher auf den Lenker gekommen weil ich vor kurzem erst einen Test gelesen hab in dem die Dauerfestigkeit verschiedener Lenker getestet wurde.. und der Vector Carbon war der einzige der nicht ums verrecken gebrochen ist.
Ansonsten sind noch weitere Teile zur Komplettierung auf dem Weg: 
-Saint-Bremse
-Conti Trail-King 
-X-Fusion Vector Coil R (der empfohlene Vector Air der mir lieber wäre.. ist nirgendwo auftreibbar,oder heißt der jetzt einfach O2?)

Die Laufräder und die Reverb hol mir erst nächsten Monat,man muss ja auch von irgendwas leben ;-)


----------



## SirBsod (12. Mai 2014)

Okay,Schaltzug hat sich erledigt,hab eben festgestellt dass man die Zughülle nicht nur seitlich aus dem Zughalter/Kettenstrebenschutz rausführen kann,sondern auch grade... Die Pike ist wider Erwarten am Samstag gekommen,bin dieses Wochenende aber nicht zum Schrauben gekommen.Mehr nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Mai 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Inzwischen hab ich den Acros eingepresst,Fotos folgen heute Abend.
> Andere Frage: Was wiegen denn eure Helius AM?
> Ich hab jetzt mal sehr grob überschlagen,dürfte alles in allem auf etwa 13,2 Kg kommen,meiner Meinung nach ein akzeptabler Wert,oder?



Meins bringt 13,4 aufs Tablett.


----------



## trailterror (12. Mai 2014)

14,8


----------



## SirBsod (12. Mai 2014)

Mir ist bei meiner Auflistung aufgefallen dass ich einiges so an Kleinzeug vergessen habe,z.B. Schaltzüge oder Sattelklemme..
Ich werds einfach wiegen sobald es fertig ist.


----------



## SirBsod (19. Mai 2014)

Sooo... dieses Wochenende gings in großen Schritten weiter..






Hier erst mal ein Bild wie der Schaltzug vom Schaltwerk jetzt verlegt ist.Hoffe das passt so...






Die Gabel.. endlich da!






Der empfohlene X-Fusion Coil Dämpfer.. mal schauen was er taugt.






Das gute Stück hat sich am Hinterbau "verirrt" ;-)




orange Spacer... erst mal ein paar mehr um mir beim Cockpit einstellen erstmal alles offen zu lassen,die Gabel kürzen kann ich immer noch...


Nächster Schritt wird dann die Reverb Stealth und die Laufräder sein.. bei Pedalen und nem Sattel hab ich mich noch nicht festgelegt.. bin also für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## kephren23 (19. Mai 2014)

Schaltzug an der Gabel, muss nach innen 

Warum ist der Zug am Umwerfer so gewellt?


----------



## dancing Queen (20. Mai 2014)

Geht der Liner am Umwerfer durch bis zur Klemmung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (20. Mai 2014)

@Kephren du meinst an der Gabel die Bremsleitung oder?Okay,dann nach innen.

Wegen der "Wellung" hinten.. Ich hab die Schaltzughüllen von Jagwire genommen,bei denen war noch ein dünner "Schlauch" dabei den man über Stellen ziehen kann wo der Schaltzug offen verlegt wird.Sehe die Stelle da beim Umwerfer als suboptimal an weil da Wasser am Schaltzug entlang in die Hülle laufen kann,hab daher dort den Schlauch,der dichtend über einen "Nippel" der Endhülse geschoben wird, verlegt.Wellt sich je nachdem ob der Schaltzug mehr oder weniger Seil bekommt.Ist oben am Umwerfer ein Stück weit noch mit reinverlegt,aber nicht bis zur Klemmung.Kann gern am Wochenende davon noch Detail-Fotos liefern wenn Interesse besteht.


----------



## hömma (21. Mai 2014)

Sieht bis jetzt sehr fesch aus! Glückwunsch zur neuen Errungenschaft!

Bezüglich "Gabelschaft kann ich immer noch kürzen" hast du natürlich Recht. Trotzdem würde ich nicht gleich so übertrieben hoch starten, dein erster Fahreindruck vom Bike soll sich ja nicht gleich so komisch anfühlen. Du kannst folgendes machen, ohne die Gabel erstmal weiter kürzen zu müssen: Von den 3(?) Spacern kannst du einen erstmal drunter lassen und 2 über dem Vorbau montieren. Du fährst zwar einen 75er Vorbau, aber bei der Konstellation wird dir beim S-Rahmen ziemlich sicher das Vorderrad hoch gehen, wenn du dich an steilen Rampen versuchst und dich nicht völlig verrenken willst.

Ich bin mal neugierig, ob du mit diesem Gummischlauch, der über die Umlenkung vom Umwerfer verläuft, sauber schalten kannst. Vielleicht doch noch mal eine kurze Anmerkung zur 2x10/3x10-Geschichte: Üblicherweise tauscht man das mittlere Kettenblatt gegen ein etwas größeres aus (z.B. 36 Zähne), das sollte dann eigentlich in allen denkbaren Konstellationen ausreichen (außer vielleicht mit über 50 Sachen auf Asphalt bergab noch reintreten wollen).


----------



## SirBsod (21. Mai 2014)

Gute Idee, bisher sinds 3 Spacer à 1,5cm.Dann setze ich mal zwei davon über den Vorbau und werd rumexperimentieren.

Ob sich der Umwerfer mit dem Schlauch sauber schalten lässt..gute Frage,mangels Kette und Laufrädern konnt ichs noch nicht ausprobieren, hoffe aber mal schon, der Schlauch liegt oben ja nur auf, vor der Klemmung endet er.

Wegen 3x10.. ich werds bisher so fahren,wenn das 3.Kettenblatt mal verschlissen ist kann ich noch umbauen,hab ja auch noch den Nicolai-Direct-Mount-Umwerfer mit 2x10.

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich so für Sättel?
Auf meinem Hardtail fahre ich einen SQlab 611 active.. der ist ziemlich hart, bei längeren Touren "schläft" mir das Steißbein etwas ein.. ansonsten komm ich ganz gut mit dem klar. Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Ergon gemacht?Oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## reflux (22. Mai 2014)

SLR


----------



## kephren23 (22. Mai 2014)

Fizik tundra 2
Fizik tundra 00


----------



## SirBsod (22. Mai 2014)

Okay,der Tundra 00 ist mir zu teuer.. deutlich über 200€ für nen Sattel.. puh ne.
Der Tundra 2 ist eher interessant,den Selle Italia..welches Modell meinst du da genau,SLR gibts ja einige Modelle.
Danke aber schon mal für die Vorschläge,möcht die im Ladengeschäft mal anschauen,Sattel ist irgendwie was,das will ich erst mal in der Hand gehalten und begutachtet haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (22. Mai 2014)

klar der Tundra 00 ist teuer.
Aber ich muss sagen für mein Gesäß ist der noch bequemer als wie der Tundra 2.
Dachte ehr das es andersherum wäre.
Tundra 1 ist wesentlich unbequemer.

Würde normal auch nicht so nen teueren Sattel fahren, war mein Geburtstagsgeschenk zum 30.ten an mich selbst, und "Schnäppchen" bei ebay.


----------



## SirBsod (23. Mai 2014)

Wenns bloß mal Händler gäbe wo man nen Sattel probesitzen könnt...


----------



## Zaskar01 (25. Mai 2014)

Auch wenn sie einen schlechten Ruf haben, ich habe schon bei diversen ZEG Händlern, zumindest die Selle, Sättel in ansprechender Auswahl als Porbesättel hängen sehen.


----------



## SirBsod (25. Mai 2014)

Da gäbs hier die Zentrale vom Zweirad-Stadler..  bisher den Laden eher gemieden.. mal reinschauen.


----------



## SirBsod (2. Juni 2014)

So.. beim Stadler gabs zwei Testsättel:
einen SQlab 602,relativ bequem,aber totaler Trekkingsattel,eigentlich nicht das was ich möchte.
Zweiter Testsattel war ein SDG irgendwas,und der war sowas von knüppel hat..
Alles andere was zum Testen da war,waren Sättel à la 3Kg Gel und dicker als mein Hintern..

Inzwischen ist die Sattelstütze angekommen.. als ich die einbauen wollte ist mir aufgefallen das ich bisher garnicht an eine Sattelklemme gedacht hab  Also noch eine Tune Würger in Orange bestellt.
Laufradsatz ist auch bestellt,mal schauen,vielleicht kommt der noch diese Woche an.


----------



## kephren23 (2. Juni 2014)

Naja hart ist nich zwingend unbequem.
Der tundra z.B. ist auch nicht grad weich, aber man kann sich dran gewöhnen, der Tundra2 ist da schon weicher und auch bequemer, noch besser ist der Tundra00.
Kann den Tundra2  nur empfehlen, am besten mit K:ium Gestell, bei ebay gibts manchmal gute schnäppchen 

Ist natürlich von Hinterteil zu Hinterteil unterschiedlich.


----------



## SirBsod (5. Juni 2014)

So,hab auf Ebay.co.uk mir einen Tundra2 geholt.. für umgerechnet 58€ mit Porto in Ordnung um ein Experiment zu wagen.Sogar passend zum Rad in Schwarz/Orange.
Wenn der meinem verweichlichten Hintern auch nicht zusagt probier ich mal einen 66sick Endurosattel aus, da hab ich hier einen interessanten Test gefunden.

Ansonsten fehlen jetzt noch Kassette,Kette und Pedale,alles andere ist da,oder auf dem Weg..
Bei der Kassette hätte ich jetzt an eine einfache XT 11-36 gedacht,der Aufpreis für XTR ists mir bei den wenigen Gramm zu hoch...

Kette is ja denk ich wurscht,da hab ich bisher immer eine XTR-Kette am Hardtail gefahren, die hält jetzt seit 2000km Geländeeinsatz ohne dass Verschleiß bisher messbar ist.

Bloß die Pedale sind noch fraglich.Ein bisschen schiele ich ja auf die Syntace Numbernine,aber 280€?? Hoffe mal auf ein Ebay-Schnäppchen...
Was fahrt ihr so?


----------



## trailterror (5. Juni 2014)

Meine Erfahrungen sind mit teueren Pedalen nicht besser als mit billigen.....

Die N.9 hatte ich auch schon...

Bei Pedalen hat man genug auswahl. Jeder hersteller hat praktisch da was am angebot...


----------



## SirBsod (12. Juni 2014)

Hab mal das Forum studiert, werde mir wohl mal aus UK Pedale von Superstar-Components holen. Kosten ca. 120€,haben eine gute Reputation und sind mit etwas über 300g auch angenehm leicht.

Ansonsten habe ich jetzt erst mal die Reverb montiert.
Die Bohrung im Sitzrohr ist ja ganz nett, aber da muss man ja beim durchfädeln übelst aufpassen das man sich nicht die Hydraulikleitung anschneidet.. meine hat sich jetzt eine ziemliche Macke geholt, ist aber gottseidank dicht geblieben.

N hat aber noch so nen Abdichtstopfen beigelegt der die Öffnung mit Durchführung des Leitung  sauber abddichten soll. Hat irgendjemand von euch den drauf bekommen? Gibts da irgendwie einen Trick den ich nicht kenne? Hab schon versucht den Stopfen leicht zu schmieren, aber keine Chance,die Hydraulikleitung füllt die Durchführung so aus dass ich den partout nicht rein bekomme..


----------



## bubbba (19. Juni 2014)

SirBsod ...was wiegt die Pike gekürzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (19. Juni 2014)

Ogott... Gute Frage,hab sie nicht einzeln gewogen.Wenn ich die Spacer-Konfiguration ändere kann ich sie mal wiegen.. Aber ich hab Rohr mit schätzungsweise 50gr abgeschnitten,kannst dir also in etwa vom Gewicht her errechnen.
Ich hab heute die Nacht genutzt um das Rad mal fahrbereit zu bekommen.
Der Laufradsatz lässt leider noch auf sich warten,Hope selbst soll es wohl nicht schaffen die Nachfrage z.Z. zu bedienen..
Nachdem ich mit Feiertag und nem Tag Urlaub das lange Wochenende bei dem Wetter fürs Biken nutzen möchte,bin ich jetzt doch etwas ungeduldig geworden...und hier steht noch ein Cube Stereo meiner Freundin so ungenutzt rum.. dessen Räder passen zufälligerweise auch in meinen Rahmen 






Kurzer Gesamtüberblick,nach Montage der Räder..




Kette auflegen...





Ablängen und Schaltwerk einstellen..





Irgendwie ist da noch zuviel Kabelgewirr.Kürzen!





Entlüften..






Vorerst fahrbereit.Die Pedale sind der billigste Dreck der grad rumlag ,und kamen nur dran um ne Proberunde durch die Einfahrt zu drehen,also nicht wundern,die vorerst endgültigen Pedale sind noch aufm Versandweg..

Sobald die Pedale da sind gehts mit dem Kumpel von mir ne nette Tour machen.. und nächste Woche mach ich dann mal meinen Haus-Trail in Regensburg unsicher ;-)


----------



## SirBsod (21. Juni 2014)

So,gestern erste Ausfahrt mit dem N.. mit den richtigen Pedalen,aber noch den Rädern vom Rad meiner Freundin..
Erster Eindruck,Größe ist stimmig,könnte ruhig M sein,aber als S ist der Rahmen auch in Ordnung.
Der Dämpfer bei dem ich Anfangs skeptisch war läuft ganz ordentlich,die Pike macht auch was sie soll.

Was mir aber deutlich auffällt:Auf dem Trail ist das Helius etwas nervöser als z.B. mein Hardtail oder das Cube Stereo meiner Freundin das regelrecht wie ein Panzer in der Spur liegt.Da muss ich mich erst mal dran gewöhnen.
Der Tundra 2 Sattel ist nicht für mich gemacht,nach 20 km schmerzt der Hintern.Da werd ich jetzt mal einen von 66sick holen.
Mit der Vorbauhöhe und den Spacern werd ich jetzt auch erst mal noch rumexperimentieren.

Der Laufradsatz war übrigends auch gestern in der Post.. die Hope-Naben mögen ja schön und gut funktionieren,aber was sind denn bitte die Notubes-Felgen für ein Dreckszeug? Ich hab seit heute Mittag versucht da einen Reifen drauf zu montieren (Conti Trailking 2.4).. Nicht möglich.Ich habe jetzt zwei Sätze Reifenheber an der Felge zerbrochen.. es steht zwar auf dem Aufdruck an der Felge die Größe 559 drauf,aber die Felge scheint so dermaßen abseits von irgendwelchen Normen gefertigt worden zu sein..scheint mir eher eine 26,5 oder 27 '' Felge zu sein..
Ich werd jetzt schauen,entweder ich rede mal mit dem Runterfahrer,was der verlangen würde da andere Felgen drauf zu montieren,oder ich verkloppe den Laufradsatz im Bikemarkt und hol mir etwas anderes.
Hab testweise mal den Conti Spike-Claw den ich im Winter fahre montiert,der ließ sich bisher auf jeder Felge ohne Werkzeug montieren.. und geht auf den NoTube nur mit äusserster Kraft drauf.
Felgen bei denen ich während einer Tour keinen neuen Schlauch mal schnell einsetzen kann haben für mich maximal Schrottwert..


----------



## kephren23 (21. Juni 2014)

Sattel:
an jeden neuen Sattel muss man sich gewöhnen, vielleicht mal etwas verschieben, einfach mal etwas testen hat bei mir auch etwas gedauert bis es richtig passte, und nach 20km bei der ersten Ausfahrt kann das schon mal etwas schmerzen.
Was für einen Sattel fährst du denn auf deinem Hardtail?

Helius bervöser:
nervöser als dein Hardtail? was fährst du denn für eins?
Ich fand es etwas stelzig aber sicher nicht nervös.

LRS:
Die Notubes sind halt auf tubeless ausgelegt, deswegen die so enge Passform, darum gehen auch reifen so megaschwer drauf.
Es geht nur wirklich schwer, grade mit nem Schlauch.
Selbst bei meiner Spank ging es nicht so leicht.
Wenn der Reifen aber einmal drauf war geht er beim nächsten mal wesentlich leichter.


----------



## SirBsod (21. Juni 2014)

Am Hardtail fahr ich nen SQlab 611 active.Den find ich akzeptabel,aber auf längeren Touren schmerzt der auch,daher die Suche nach Alternativen.Verschieben hab ich schon probiert,mal ein Stück weiter hinten hat mir von der Sitzposition weniger gefallen,ich hab ihn jetzt mal um 2cm von der Mitte aus nach vorn verlegt.Mal schauen wie sich das auf der nächsten Tour anfühlt.Vielleicht liegts am Bürojob das mein Hintern da verweichlicht ist? 

Wegen nervöser:das Hardtail ist ein Transalp Ambition Team 4.0.. liegt aber vielleicht auch daran dass der Rahmen von dem mir ein Stück zu groß ist (20'' Rahmen) = mehr Radstand = mehr Laufruhe? 
Ich hab gestern bei dem Trail, den ich oft genug mit meinem Hardtail gefahren bin, gemerkt dass z.B. das Ausbrechen aus vom Regen ausgewaschenen Rinnen mir mit dem Hardtail subjektiv leichter von der Hand geht als es gestern mit dem Helius lief.
Stelzig find ich das Helius dafür überhaupt nicht,ich finde ich sitze richtig angenehm im Rad. 

Wegen dem LRS werd ich den aber unweigerlich zu nem Händler bringen das mir der die Reifen aufzieht.Wenn ich mein Montiereisen mit dem ich Autoreifen auf ne Felge ziehe nehme(ja bei Oldtimern mit 13'' Reifen geht das  ),würde ich den Reifen sicher drauf bekommen.. fraglich ist bloß ob die Felge dass dann auch überlebt..


----------



## kephren23 (21. Juni 2014)

Also ich merke nach 20km auch den Hintern, wenn ich einige Zeit nicht gefahren bin. Meistens ist der Schlüpper schuld 
Wie sagte ine Freund von mir? Biken nur mit Tanga .

Klar ein größeres Rad fühlt sich ruhiger an, ich bin am Anfang auch nicht so richtig auf meinem ION klar gekommen, aber das legt sich, es stellt sich dann irgendwann die Verspieltheit des Bikes in den Vordergrund. Hardtail mit Fully ist ehh schwer zu vergleichen.
Setup ist halt auch so ne Sache.
Im Verhältniss zum ION16 wirkt das Helius schon etwas stelzig, aber nicht unangenehm, man sitzt halt etwas mittiger und höher im Bike.

Beim Reifen hilft manchmal etwas Spüli an der Flanke


----------



## trailterror (21. Juni 2014)

Spüli an den reifen oder auf die felge?

Ich kann bestätigen, dass reifen auf die flow oder der flow ex anbringen ne echte qual ist; da tun die finger weh, gebrochene reifenheber   komplett nass durch geschwitzte t shirts sind normal 

Wobei es zum teil auch vom reifen abhängt ...

Stelzig find ich das helius auch nicht


----------



## SirBsod (22. Juni 2014)

Ja,denke das ist einfach Gewöhnungssache,bergauf hab ich jetzt bei gesperrter Gabel keine wirklichen Unterschiede zum HT gemerkt,da schleppt sich das Cube Stereo schwerer hoch.
Wegen Reifen werd ich dann mal im Local-Bikestore vorstellig,und in den Tourenrucksack kommt halt dann das Kfz-Montiereisen.Wenn ich dann die Felge ruinier is das ein schöner Anlass zum wechseln,weil selbst mit Reifenmontagefett hab ichs grad eben nicht geschafft.Die Felgen sollten eher Stan's Notires heißen..


----------



## Antihero (24. Juni 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Wegen Reifen werd ich dann mal im Local-Bikestore vorstellig,und in den Tourenrucksack kommt halt dann das Kfz-Montiereisen.Wenn ich dann die Felge ruinier is das ein schöner Anlass zum wechseln,weil selbst mit Reifenmontagefett hab ichs grad eben nicht geschafft.Die Felgen sollten eher Stan's Notires heißen..


 
Ich fahre auf dem AM auch Hope Hoops mit Flow EX. Ich habe sowohl Fat Alberts als auch Magic Marys (jeweils 26x2.35) relativ einfach aufziehen können. Auf dem RC habe ich die Crest mit Nobby Nic, welche etwas schwerer gingen. Ich habe beim aufziehen bemerkt, dass man penibel darauf achten muss, dass die erste Wulst in der Mitte im Felgenbett positioniert wird, da durch den deutlich kleineren Umfang der Felge an dieser Stelle die zweite Wulst einfacher (oder überhaupt erst) über die Flanke gezogen werden kann. Ich hoffe es ist verständlich, was ich meine.

Grüße


----------



## trailterror (24. Juni 2014)

Danke für den tipp.
Gerade der FA 2.4 ist bei mir ne einzige qual! Ging schwerer als ein 2ply Highroller 2

Da geht die erste hälfte (die erste wulst) ja schon schwierig, die letzten 15 cm der zweiten kommt einem marathon nahe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (24. Juni 2014)

Danke! Ich probiers heute Abend mal aus. Hoffe es klappt, habe nur noch einen einsamen Reifenheber übrig.. mal schauen was meine Freundin sagt wenn ich nen Teelöffel als zweiten Reifenheber missbrauche..

Erste Wulst hatte bei mir auch noch halbwegs einfach funktioniert.. aber die zweite?
Und wenn ich mit die Tutorialvideos auf der Stan's Notires Website anschaue.. wie die teils die Reifen anscheinend nur per Hand drauf ziehen.. das erzeugt massiv Aggressionen


----------



## Antihero (24. Juni 2014)

Na dann müssen die Agressionen ja nur noch kanalisiert werden . Ich hatte bei den Crests auch am Anfang geflucht, bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass die erste Wulst auf dem äußeren Felgenbett klemmte. Nach innen geschoben und schon ging es (fast) ohne Werkzeug.

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden viel Erfolg. Wäre schade wenn du dich gleich wieder von diesem LRS trennen musst. Ich bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden, da er den Einsatzbereich bei mir weit in Richtung Bikepark erweitert.


----------



## codit (24. Juni 2014)

Antihero schrieb:


> Ichhatte bei den Crests auch am Anfang geflucht, bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass die erste Wulst auf dem äußeren Felgenbett klemmte. Nach innen geschoben und schon ging es (fast) ohne Werkzeug


So und nicht anders! Den Wulst absolut penibel in die Felgenmitte ziehen(drücken). Und beim Aufziehen unbedingt gegenüber vom Ventil anfangen. FA2.4, RQ2.4, Baron gehen dann auch beim ersten Mal recht einfach auf Flow/FlowEX aufziehen. Wenn die Reifen mal ein paar km auf den Felgen gelaufen sind, gehen sie ohne Mühe von Hand wieder runter und rauf.


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2014)

passt grad zum Thema


----------



## trailterror (24. Juni 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> habe nur noch einen einsamen Reifenheber übrig..



Reicht nicht 


Ich werde die tipps beim nä mal auch beachten, Danke


----------



## SirBsod (25. Juni 2014)

So.. gestern bei einem Händler in der Nähe gewesen. Selbst der hat ziemlich geflucht, sich eine Fingerkuppe blutig gehauen, aber es schliesslich geschafft. Er meinte aber das er so einen Kampf bisher nur mal an Rennradreifen erlebt hat..
(Falls jemand um Regensburg rum noch einen Händler sucht, Bikeservice Wall in Wenzenbach macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck, hat nicht gemeckert obwohl weder Räder, Mäntel noch Schläuche bei ihm gekauft wurden..  und führt auch Nicolai..)

Wenns zeitlichs ausgeht fahr ich heut Abend mal eine kleine Feierabend-Runde und werd ein paar Bilder meines neuen Schmuckstücks posten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (26. Juli 2014)

Ich hab jetzt in den letzten Wochen einiges an Kilometern abgerissen,der Fizik Tundra 2 ist wirklich nichts für mich.
Egal wie,das Teil ist einfach zu unbequem für mich.Hab mir jetzt mal den Sattel den meine Freundin auf ihrem Cube hat besorgt,einen SDG Circuit Mtb Carbon.Der hat auf mich keinen schlechten Eindruck gemacht.
Hier aber mal zwei Fotos die ich auf den bisherigen Touren gemacht habe...



Jungfernfahrt mit dem guten Stück,noch ohne die NoTires-Felgen.




Hier vom letzten Wochenende mit Rast im Biergarten Tremmelhausenerhöhe.. wers mal nach Regensburg schafft,gleich in der Nähe ist ein netter Trail und der Biergarten ist wirklich äusserst schön gelegen.
Als Sattel hab ich da behelfsweise mal einen bleischweren SQ-Lab 602 Trekkingsattel montiert den ich noch rumliegen hatte,also keine Sorge ,das ist nur eine Notlösung.

Sonst läuft das gute Stück sehr wies mir gefällt,bergauf sehr schön wippfrei,kann aber vielleicht auch an dem nach meinem Empfinden eher trägen Dämpfer liegen..
Das einzige was mich leicht verwundert hat ist die Nicolai-Steckachse.Mir ist nach einer Tour mal aufgefallen das die sich ziemlich gelockert hat.Zwar nicht so das ich sie einfach rausziehen hätte können und es gefährlich geworden wäre,aber die Achse stand ein paar Gewindegänge weit raus und ich hätte sie ohne Probleme weiter per Hand abschrauben können... Und die Schraube hatte ich eigentlich,zwar mit Gefühl, aber ordentlich angezogen.


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> .....noch ohne die NoTires-Felgen.



Uiiiieee.....No Tires 



SirBsod schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich leicht verwundert hat ist die Nicolai-Steckachse.Mir ist nach einer Tour mal aufgefallen das die sich ziemlich gelockert hat.Zwar nicht so das ich sie einfach rausziehen hätte können und es gefährlich geworden wäre,aber die Achse stand ein paar Gewindegänge weit raus und ich hätte sie ohne Probleme weiter per Hand abschrauben können... Und die Schraube hatte ich eigentlich,zwar mit Gefühl, aber ordentlich angezogen.



Dieses Problem hatte ich noch nie. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal mehr ordentlich und mit weniger Gefühl anziehen


----------



## SirBsod (26. Juli 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Uiiiieee.....No Tires


Den Namen haben die Teile bei mir inzwischen weg...


----------



## kephren23 (27. Juli 2014)

sorry für den Tip mit dem Tundra, jeder Hintern is halt anders


----------



## SirBsod (27. Juli 2014)

Kein Ding,Kumpel von mir findet z.B. den Sqlab 611 perfekt,ich find den fahrbar aber auch nicht so dolle.


----------



## Timmy35 (27. Juli 2014)

Wenn du Probleme hast, einen Sattel zu finden: Bei Rose kannst Du viele Sättel 2 Wochen probefahren und zurückschicken, wenn er nicht passt.


----------



## SirBsod (1. August 2014)

Der SDG ist heute gekommen, ich werde den erst mal übers Wochenende fahren, mal schauen wie sich der anfühlt.
Ansonsten, gute Idee, hab aber auf der Rose-Website nichts darüber gefunden das man da Sättel testen kann. Wo steht das?


----------

